# Tnars



## JM

Has anyone on this forum taken part in the education programs offered by The North American Reformed Seminary ?


----------



## PresbyDane

No but I have just resently applied


----------



## larryjf

The Reformation Superhighway - The North American Reformed Seminary - Powered by XMB


----------



## Grymir

I was thinking about it for awhile. I looked it up one side and down the other. Very theologically sound. Very thorough. Very good curriculum. Par excellence.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

I reviewed their curriculum very carefully and found it to be among the best of internet based programs. You can't beat the "price", too....free. Liked it so much I volunteered to host their discussion forums for enrolled students. I think we will be hearing more about them in the years to come.


----------



## Hamalas




----------



## SemperEruditio

Is it PCA approved?


----------



## larryjf

SemperEruditio said:


> Is it PCA approved?



Not on a denomination-wide basis.

TNARS has been approved by presbyteries within the PCA, OPC, and EPC.


----------



## SemperEruditio

Would you know who I would talk to about approval? I go before the credentials committee Tuesday and am deciding between TNARS and Whitefield but naturally it is up to the presbytery which they will accept.


----------



## larryjf

SemperEruditio said:


> Would you know who I would talk to about approval? I go before the credentials committee Tuesday and am deciding between TNARS and Whitefield but naturally it is up to the presbytery which they will accept.



It's normally handled at the presbytery level...you would probably just ask the credentials committee and they could tell you. They very well might accept both TNARS and Whitefield.

I would be more than happy to correspond with them if they feel that they need to contact TNARS to discuss anything...there's a "contact us" link on our website.


----------



## Roldan

JM said:


> Has anyone on this forum taken part in the education programs offered by The North American Reformed Seminary ?




I am a current student and I think its excellent!!! Faithful to the Reformed faith and its approved by my PCA presbytery.


----------



## Iakobos_1071

I am a new reformer, would this be ideal for me? 
Is it real college credit? 
I never received my Associates, I just went 2 years and received many different certificates.


----------



## SemperEruditio

Roldan said:


> JM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone on this forum taken part in the education programs offered by The North American Reformed Seminary ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a current student and I think its excellent!!! Faithful to the Reformed faith and its approved by my PCA presbytery.
Click to expand...


Ricky,
A few hundred questions:
-How many courses have you taken?
-What kind of interaction does the seminary have with your church?
-How is the interaction with your mentor?
-How are the courses?
-Do you believe you will be ready for the gospel ministry? Does your session? How?

Just shooting from the hip with the questions.


----------



## PresbyDane

You can all celebrate with me, I was just enrolled Today, and I am really excisted about getting started, when I am no longer sick.
I was enrolled in the Bachelor program, and as stated aboe am really excited
GOD IS GOOD


----------



## Iakobos_1071

Martin Marsh said:


> You can all celebrate with me, I was just enrolled Today, and I am really excisted about getting started, when I am no longer sick.
> I was enrolled in the Bachelor program, and as stated aboe am really excited
> GOD IS GOOD


----------



## hollandmin

Hey all,

I have been attending for about a year now and have found it to be challenging. I think that if you are looking for a great program that will challenge you in many different ways and still allow you to continue in the ministry you were called, TNARS is it. But I can tell you from experience, its not easy, but it has been well worth the effort! 

Blessings Brothers!


----------



## Whitefield

Martin Marsh said:


> You can all celebrate with me, I was just enrolled Today, and I am really excisted about getting started, when I am no longer sick.
> I was enrolled in the Bachelor program, and as stated aboe am really excited
> GOD IS GOOD


----------



## Quickened

I've been considering it


----------

